# mahogany porch floor coating??



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

Good morning. i just installed a mahogany porch floor on my house in Cleveland, Ohio. its only about 270 square feet and i need to coat the floor. i was thinking spar varnish but after reading the can i realized that it would be a bad idea

so, what is the best product to apply to an exterior covered mahogany toung and groove floor?

By the way, the temp this afternoon is suppost to get to 60 so i need to do it now. it is going to rain every day next week with lows in the low 30s.

i have been in the painting industry for over 14 years so dont tell me to put Thompsons on it. Lets think of a quality product. 

I did buy Cabot Australian Timer Oil but if there is a better product i have time to return it and get a better product.

thanks
Scott


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmm. i should have posted this a couple days ago. anyway i went with the Cabot Australian Timer Oil and it looks Fxxxing sweet. we will see how it holds up.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

NAV said:


> Hmm. i should have posted this a couple days ago. anyway i went with the Cabot Australian Timer Oil and it looks Fxxxing sweet. we will see how it holds up.



I read your OG post earlier as I was procrastinating peeling 30 year old wallpaper that was hung a bit TOO well.

I couldn't offer much suggestion for or against the ATO from Cabots.
It is a new product to me.

I _would_ like to know how it looks come July '09.
Hopefully you post the results.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy B (Oct 21, 2008)

the ATO should be good for a while for a covered porch mahogany floor. ATO used on decking that receives alot of sun needs to be applied every year or twice a year to keep it looking good.


----------



## Msargent (Oct 30, 2008)

I have used sikens deck holds up well but after about 8 coats you need to strip it and start over. penafin is not too bad aside from stinks like crazy.


----------



## mjay (Feb 2, 2006)

Only ever used Penofin on exotics. Never let me down.

http://www.penofin.com/tips.shtml


----------

